# What kind of choke????



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is the best ckoke for skeet/trap compotitions for the new automatic Spartan????????


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

A couple of options are www.trulock.com. View their inventory and explanation of chokes. If you call them, they will personally help you.

For other possible options, look at www. shotgunworld.com.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

duckhunter55 said:


> What is the best ckoke for skeet/trap compotitions for the new automatic Spartan????????


If the gun came with choke tubes you do not need to buy new chokes. Shooting skeet you would want to go with an open choke. If your gun comes with a skeet choke use it, otherwise an IC (Improved Cylinder) would also be ok. For Trap shooting if your shooting from the 16 yard line or the furthest forward marks, I would use a modified choke.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I fint it depends on the gun. I got a mossberg that can shoot both steel and lead. The gun came with a modified that patterns best with lead at close range. I use it for upland game. The down side is how poor it patterns steel. But I got a full for shooting steel with it. I also shoot a beretta with a full and it patterns very well with steel, opens just perfect for 40+ yards or I use 3" for 60ish. Now like mentiond before improved cylinder is used a lot for clays. If u got several chokes for the gun try them all you should then find which works the best.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pure Gold choke tubes. I love these chokes  They are by far the best chokes in the world. Go with them. Go to www.gameacc.net to learn more. I would go with the IC choke for most guns for trap. You really have to pattern your gun. My competition gun shoots pretty tight so I shoot a Skeet choke. You really have to see which choke has the right pattern. Try it out   :sniper:


----------

